# Bonding Plexiglass..to glass? What can I use.



## Guest (Jul 4, 2004)

Hello, everyone..

I was hoping that someone could suggest or has used some type of glue.adheisive to bond plexiglass to glass?? I am trying to attach a small latch lock piece which is plexiglass to a piece of glass on a vert 20 i have. I thought I had success using a gel form superglue... but after about of month of the latch being pulled on/ to open the tnak door...it unattached itself from the glass.

I was thinking about using that special glue you get from an auto place like Pep-Boys...the stuff you use to stick your rear view mirror onto your windshield?? what do you think?(for somereason I think thats used to bond metal to glass though?)

Thanks , Swann


----------



## froglady (Feb 21, 2004)

swann said:


> Hello, everyone..
> 
> I was hoping that someone could suggest or has used some type of glue.adheisive to bond plexiglass to glass?? I am trying to attach a small latch lock piece which is plexiglass to a piece of glass on a vert 20 i have. I thought I had success using a gel form superglue... but after about of month of the latch being pulled on/ to open the tnak door...it unattached itself from the glass.
> 
> ...



Try using silicone. I haven't used it for acrylic / glass but have used it for plastic / glass and it has held up for years.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2004)

hmmm, I pretty sure that silicon doesnt work will with plexiglass. It'll just wont bond as well to it like it does glass.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Gorilla Glue?


----------



## jhupp (Feb 27, 2004)

Gorilla glue won't stick to glass. Slicone is a good bet, but the plexi has to be very clean to get a good strong seal. If you can bake the glue up in the oven (ie will what you want to glue together fit in the oven) you can use epoxy with great success on glass. If you can't bake it epoxy may still be a good way to go.

Baking the epoxy as it cures speeds up the reaction, causing it to set quicker and stronger. Bake it at 105F for about 20min.


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

I use acrylic and glass in my vert tanks with a clear acrylic piano to connect the two sections. I use this to join the acrylic to acrylic : http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/produc ... and+Primer and silicon to join the glass to the hinge. I have not had any problems with this set up yet. 
Ed


----------

